# Automated Fly System cost?



## Derrick (Jan 30, 2010)

I need some input on a "budget" price that has been submitted. The summary of the system is:

Vortek
4 -V66B 5 line
3- V76A 5 line
3- V76A 7 line
1- V76A 6 line
3- IVP Curtain Machine
1- VAC

Include battens, blocks and installation into your thoughts. This would be going into new construction, not a retrofit.

I've never had to deal with the pricing of an automated fly system and just need a little guidance.


----------



## Footer (Jan 30, 2010)

That system has been installed in so few venues that I don't think you are going to do an apple to apple comparison. Every venue is different and in each area labor/shipping costs vary greatly. Your probably a bit put off by the price tag. Automated winches are not cheap. You do have one advantage, there is competition out there. I would HIGHLY suggest that you get bids from J.R. Clancy and ETC for the rigging. They both have comprable systems to Vortek.


----------



## Derrick (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks. The thought of contacting others is going to be applied. 

Maybe it is just me being put off. But here's the deal. 

For said fly system and the curtains (main, mid, valance, upstage and 12 legs) The main curtain is of course 2 curtains 33' wide x 21' tall. From that maybe you can conclude a fair idea of the scope of the work.

I thought better of actually posting a dollar amount here, so I have removed it. Let me replace it with a question. What could I expect to be a reasonable budget for this.


----------



## Footer (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats actually about right. There is a reason ETC wants to get into this ring! Your paying rougly 35k per lineset. In college with installed 3 line shaft winches that moved at a snails pace (10' per min) and I think paid 10k for each one. We also installed 5 electrics in 10 sections and I want to say that came out to be about 250k for everything. 

Building theatres is not cheap. Its easy to spend a million dollars on just a fly system. Some venues spend twice that. One of our members, SteveB just spend a 1/4 million to just add a bit of automation to his electics, with an already installed system. http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/facility/15239-new-clancy-power-assist.html

The "raw" parts to install one lineset in a house that already has T-track is around 2k-3k last time I did one. Labor/shipping is about the same. So, you are looking at 4k for just a conventional system for one lineset. Your adding a motor, limits, controllers, and a ton of power. 

Its not cheap!

However, the safety factor and the amount on time you will save on deck will pay itself back. Get more bids and just deal with it. Your investing in equipment that is going to save you time and possibly a life.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 30, 2010)

SteveB just spend a 1/4 million to just add a [autolink said:


> bit[/autolink] of automation to his electics, with an already installed system.



Yup.

The electrical alone, running a 100 amp, 3 phase service 100ft, ran just under $100,000. 

That's correct. 

That was - in my mind, a $30,000 job, but the installer has a locked in deal with the city......

So, the budget for the actual rigging install - 5 Clancy Power Assist, which required new arbors, plus major modifications to the existing T track system for the new arbors, as well as all loft blocks plus new aircraft cables and hardware (8 per position times 5 positions), plus 2 - 3 line Clancy Line Shaft winches - all came to about $140,000, with a big reminder that "usually" a Power Assist is cheaper then a line shaft, but probably not in this case. Thus it's impossible to use this system as a guideline for what another system would cost.

FWIW, for our new/renovated building, with a stage and fly tower that is staying, being gutted and re-equipped with technology, the consultants opted NOT to go winch, instead they are ripping out the existing T track counterweight system of 50 linesets and installing a new T track as well as approx. 30 new counter weight arbors.

Bottom line on all this is there are a lot of options to Vortek, and a lot of different ways to do a new system. Counterweight is much more flexible, but far less safe. Winched systems are Soooooo much easier to work with, as long as they keep functioning !, but like any new technology, you learn how to keep it functioning


----------



## MPowers (Feb 1, 2010)

Derrick,

If you are truely interested in a system quote, contact me directly. I am a Vortek dealer as well as Thern and H&H, et. al. I will be happy to go over your project and help you determine if Vortek or even automation is best for you. I would (and Vortek too, trust me) would rather have you get someone else's product than be unhappy with ours. Where are you located?

Michael Powers
Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place
Des Moines, Iowa, 50313
[email protected]
515-277-4190x115
515-277-2295 fax
Central Lighting & Equipment


----------

